# Wood tub; build or not to build?



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Weather it is nobler in the mind to suffer when your wife wants a soaker tub.

Has anyone built a wood bath tub? From what I can find it doesn't look that hard to do. They appear to be finished with fiberglass which is something I haven't done before but I can swing a cat and hit someone that's made a surfboard here I'm sure I can get help. 

Wondering if there are any pitfalls to watch for or problems you have encountered. 

My first thought would be the drain opening in the bottom, how oversized do I need to make it for a good fit after the fiberglass install? I understand the need to have fall in the tub. Before I embark on something I like to have it thought 6 ways to Sunday.

Thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Sprung (Jul 2, 2016)

My wife has me lined up to build one for her sometime - but I told her it's going to have to wait until we own our own home. Depending on which way you choose to work, I'm guessing you're either going to be using some thick wood and doing a lot of shaping/carving out or doing it like a cedar strip canoe. If doing it like a cedar strip canoe, I imagine that the single layer of wood strips - which are usually 1/4" thick - wouldn't be quite stiff enough since it will flex. If I was to build it with strip construction, I'd probably do two or three layers of strips, alternating directions each layer for strength. I haven't built one, but that's one of the methods I've thought of using based upon idle thinking after my wife told me that I'm building one someday.



Don Ratcliff said:


> They appear to be finished with fiberglass which is something I haven't done before but I can swing a cat and hit someone that's made a surfboard here I'm sure I can get help.



I learned how to fiberglass a boat at age 12 - fiberglass work isn't difficult, but it does help to have someone give you a few in-person lessons/pointers. But once you start spreading out the epoxy on it, work quick - it'll set up faster than you anticipate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 2, 2016)

Worked in a house that had a big one. As a plastering contractor we worked in big ticket houses- weird stuff- try a solid 7,000lb black granite tub... the wood one was build with a series of arches- each arch being a series of lamination's. had big wooden feet like a claw foot. You would have never known this by looking at it but I asked how??? It was beautiful - redwood.
The hole should not be a problem. Make it big enough- the hole never sees water- at least it should not. PS. It looked like one helluva lot of work,

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2016)

Saw a video about fiberglass work recently by Jamestown Distributors, a boat making firm and retailer of finishes, etc.. Process didn't look overly complicated, but the guy on the video really knew what he was doing. Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Worked in a house that had a big one. As a plastering contractor we worked in big ticket houses- weird stuff- try a solid 7,000lb black granite tub... the wood one was build with a series of arches- each arch being a series of lamination's. had big wooden feet like a claw foot. You would have never known this by looking at it but I asked how??? It was beautiful - redwood.
> The hole should not be a problem. Make it big enough- the hole never sees water- at least it should not. PS. It looked like one helluva lot of work,



Work I can do, that's the easy part. Working smart is why I have come to the collective minds of the group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Saw a video about fiberglass work recently by Jamestown Distributors, a boat making firm and retailer of finishes, etc.. Process didn't look overly complicated, but the guy on the video really knew what he was doing. Chuck


I saw their video. Any craftsman that makes something look so simple is usually doing something they have mastered and it's rarely that simple.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JohnF (Jul 2, 2016)

That's for sure Don. Pro's make it look easy...


----------

